# 2012/2013 Briar Creek Sportsman Club!!



## georgiabuck6 (Jan 23, 2012)

17,000+- Acres Family Oriented Cub
Year Long membership
Trophy Managed Land.
Rabbit hunting
Coon Hunting
Deer Hunting
Dog Hunting
Turkeys
Ducks
HAWGS
Just about everything!
Fishing, Camping, Riding.

Southern Zone!

You Name it, we got it!!

10 Miles of Brair Creek frontage.

So much to offer

$900(could change the board has not set it yet)

Some pics from last/this year.


















































































More pictures Check out these threads

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=631743

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=316284&highlight=briar+creek

or visit our website www.briarcreeksportsmanclub.com


Please contact me!

tripod@briarcreeksportsmanclub.com

PM me

OR Call me anytime  706-564-1363

Thanks Y'all!!


----------



## brandonsc (Jan 24, 2012)

what are the club rules?


----------



## georgiabuck6 (Jan 29, 2012)

Contact me, Quint Rabun, at 7065641363 and I;ll be able to give you a run down of how the club works, and the rules. They are also listed on our website at briarcreeksportsmanclub.com under by-laws! Thanks for you interest !


----------



## georgiabuck6 (Feb 6, 2012)

ALOT of interest this year already please contact me before we fill up, working on getting more pictures together including the winner of this year's big buck contest!

Thanks Y'all


----------



## Edwards (Feb 8, 2012)

What county or counties is this club in?


----------



## holler tree (Feb 8, 2012)

Edwards said:


> What county or counties is this club in?



burke county. great club been in for 4 yrs now.


----------



## georgiabuck6 (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks again Tim! Here are some member submitted photos from this year and a turkey from last year.


























AND THE WINNER OF THE 2012 BIG BUCK CONTEST!
















Spots are filling up really fast this year been showing the club every weekend. If you would like to see it please contact me!


----------



## wareagle2 (Feb 16, 2012)

hows the duck hunting


----------



## georgiabuck6 (Feb 27, 2012)

The duck hunting is pretty darn good, we have a ton of woodies, and we see several types of big ducks later in the season!


----------



## tnhunter80 (Mar 1, 2012)

shoot me a pm or email i have a couple questions


----------



## georgiabuck6 (Mar 5, 2012)

Got ya tnhunter80, sorry this took so long!


----------



## georgiabuck6 (Jun 7, 2012)

WE still have a few openings, Call me quick before the fish stop biting! Here are a few pics from turkey season and a few fish.



















































Thanks Y'all!


----------



## holler tree (Jun 10, 2012)

a few more pics


----------



## georgiabuck6 (Jul 6, 2012)

Y'all don't wait till the weather cools off to think about giving me a call we might be full!


----------



## georgiabuck6 (Aug 29, 2012)

Some trail cam pics





















We still have a few openings but time is running out! please call me 706-564-1363!

Thanks yall
Quint Rabun
Briar Creek 001


----------



## sureshot14 (Sep 15, 2012)

what county is this in??


----------



## holler tree (Sep 15, 2012)

burke


----------

